# MacBook / MacBook Pro keyboard firmware update



## bbloke (Feb 19, 2008)

Apple has now released a keyboard firmware update for MacBooks and MacBook Pros, which it is hoped will address the issue where the first letter typed is being skipped.  The firmware update can be found through the Software Update or by going to:

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macbookmacbookprokeyboardfirmwareupdate10.html

Also: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=307355



			
				Apple said:
			
		

> The MacBook and MacBook Pro Keyboard Firmware Update 1.0 addresses an issue where the first key press may be ignored if the computer has been sitting idle. It also addresses some other issues.
> 
> System Requirements
> Installation of MacBook and MacBook Pro Keyboard Firmware Update 1.0 requires Mac OS X 10.5.2.
> ...



Fingers crossed...  It might finally sort out this annoying issue, after many months of complaints (and hundreds of posts!) by users on Apple's Discussion forum...


----------



## SGilbert (Feb 19, 2008)

1 Hour and, so far, all's well.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 19, 2008)

All seems well here too. Bbloke did the update help you?


----------



## bbloke (Feb 19, 2008)

It's good to hear others are finding this might have solved the (_really annoying_) problem.  So far, it's looking like it might have sorted it out for me too, thanks, Satcomer.

The only thing I'm a bit wary about is that I can sometimes see it miss the first key, particularly with certain letters (such as "h").  *But*... I find if I press the key at the right angle and with the wind blowing in the right direction, I can usually get it to skip.  So, with it being more or less reproducible, it may be a typing error rather than anything else.  

At this stage, it looks like the firmware update has worked, but I want to keep an eye on it.  It's been a headache for many months, so I'm being cautious!


----------



## Speedy974 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

I purchased a MacBook Pro couple weeks ago and I seem to have this issue: some letter are not typed at all. At first, I thought it was typos, but way too many typos...

I tried to download and install the fix, but it won't let me install: "This install does not apply to your keyboard".

I work with 10.5.2.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Julien


----------



## fryke (Apr 22, 2008)

My guess: This install does not apply to your keyboard. See: There's been a new generation of MBPs released between the update and your purchase.


----------



## Speedy974 (Apr 22, 2008)

That is what I figured but I still seem to have this issue. 

What do you think I should do? It is really annoying!

Julien


----------



## Viro (Apr 22, 2008)

Take it back to the store and demand that someone look at it. It's still under warranty and they have to take a look at it. Just be polite but firm.


----------



## Speedy974 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Viro,

I took an appointment, I am going to the store tonight. I will for sure let you guys know.

Julien


----------



## Speedy974 (Apr 22, 2008)

Alright,

I just came back from the apple store. After two hours, they came up with nothing.

He tried to reinstall osx. It did nothing good. So they told me they could run a system diagnostic but at my costs (85 bucks!!!!!) if the results are negative...

He also told me I could reinstall completely... Such a pain...

What do you guys think?

Julien


----------



## Viro (Apr 23, 2008)

It doesn't sound like it has anything to do with the software. It's much more likely that it is to do with the keyboard itself and that needs replacing.


----------



## Speedy974 (Apr 24, 2008)

I called the store manager yesterday after my useless visit two days ago. They are doing a diagnostic for free while I type.

Hopefully it will come up with something. I'll keep you guys posted.

Julien


----------



## Speedy974 (May 5, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to let you know that they actually did end up completely change my MacBook Pro (a new graphical issue appeared after complete OS reinstall...). Three pros in a month... 

Julien


----------

